# The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword released! (just in europe for now)



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2011)

as the title says, skyward sword came out in europe today! (although some stores had it on the shelves yesterday already and in switzerland it was released on the 11th)
got mine in the mail today and have been playing it for about 2 hours now. and i have to say, its awesome! the whole setup is a little different but most elements of the zelda series are still intact right from the start (annoying tutorials, find your sword and shield, blah blah blah).
it also came with a CD of the 25th anniversary symphony. it really has some awesome pieces on it, mainly medleys of the more recent zelda games like twilight princess and the wind waker.

as far as gameplay goes, it works pretty much perfectly. sword controls are spot on and everything runs very smoothly. but i expected that since i played the game at gamescom 2010 already where the gameplay itself was almost finished already.
the game looks great, too. at least for a wii game. i really like the mix of the more realistic look from twilight princess with the vivid colors fromt he wind waker. i think they found a pretty good mix for that.
it also shows that the soundtrack has been made by an actual orchestra this time. the game sounds amazing!

all in all im in love with the game already and i wish i could spend the whole weekend playing it but i gotta go to work tomorrow... money ore zelda, tough choice ;D


----------



## Elessara (Nov 18, 2011)

_<Insert inhuman screech of joy here>_


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 18, 2011)

Elessara said:


> _<Insert inhuman screech of joy here>_



yeah, this :3
i was REALLY looking forward to this, especially since i knew how well it plays already.
what also kinda imprerssed me was that the game doesnt use the pointer at all. everything is done via motion plus. i dont know whether all motion plus games do that because skyward sword is the first one i played so far


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2011)

Not reading OP in case of spoilers~~~

Hope you're enjoying it Captain~


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Not reading OP in case of spoilers~~~
> 
> Hope you're enjoying it Captain~



i only played it for maybe 2 hours now but i already am enjoying it a lot! i got the awesome zelda feeling right away, i really love it so far^^


----------



## SirRob (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow.

The instruction booklet is really small. It looks like a normal sized one but that's only because it's in 3 languages.

Also, I have the hots for Pipin.

And the first (real) dungeon was surprisingly frustrating. I died twice!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 20, 2011)

I know what i want for christmas~


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Wow.
> 
> The instruction booklet is really small. It looks like a normal sized one but that's only because it's in 3 languages.
> 
> ...



yes, the manual really is pretty small. mine is even smaller than yours because its in german only.
oh and yes, pipin is kinda hot! XD and a pretty cool guy, too!
i just entered the first dungeon yesterday and didnt finish it yet. thats what im gonna do today 

but what do you think about the game itself so far? mainly the gameplay because many people where concerned about that. personally i think it handles pretty much perfectly.


----------



## Kaizy (Nov 21, 2011)

Im totally gonna get it when I have the money
I havent looked at anything spoilerish so I can fully enjoy it


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> but what do you think about the game itself so far? mainly the gameplay because many people where concerned about that. personally i think it handles pretty much perfectly.


The game is definitely Zelda, which is probably the highest compliment I can give a game. It's very entertaining to explore everywhere and talk to everyone, and the music is good enough that I don't go crazy listening to it for hours, unlike Phantom Hourglass. The controls are way different from other Zelda games. I'm still getting used to it, but the game is very good at teaching you. I still haven't perfected using the sword, although that hasn't been too much of a problem so far. The enemies so far seem like they were designed to be practiced on. I also haven't perfected flying yet either. It was really difficult to get around at first, especially with gaining altitude. But I've been managing better. It's more entertaining than sailing, in any case. The puzzles so far have been very interesting, since the enemies ARE the puzzles...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> The game is definitely Zelda, which is probably the highest compliment I can give a game. It's very entertaining to explore everywhere and talk to everyone, and the music is good enough that I don't go crazy listening to it for hours, unlike Phantom Hourglass. The controls are way different from other Zelda games. I'm still getting used to it, but the game is very good at teaching you. I still haven't perfected using the sword, although that hasn't been too much of a problem so far. The enemies so far seem like they were designed to be practiced on. I also haven't perfected flying yet either. It was really difficult to get around at first, especially with gaining altitude. But I've been managing better. It's more entertaining than sailing, in any case. The puzzles so far have been very interesting, since the enemies ARE the puzzles...



i agree, the zelda feeling is definitely there and exploring is a LOT of fun!
the music is great, its subtle but also adds a lot of atmosphere to the game in my opinion.
im also not perfect with the sword yet. im still missing a few strikes every now and then but all in all its working well enough for me so far. but its obvious that the controls arent the problem, i simply havent mastered it yet!
flying is great. i got the hang of it right away and it is SO much fun! it really is way better than sailing, but i think thats quite obvious since flying adds a new dimension to it^^

what i didnt like _that_ much so far are those goddess cubes. having to hit them with a skywars slash and then looking for the unlocked chest in the sky kinda breaks up the gameflow in my opinion... at least the chest is marked on the map when you go to the sky.
fi is also a little weird. she talks like a computer  i hope she gains a little more personality during the course of the game.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> what i didnt like _that_ much so far are those goddess cubes. having to hit them with a skywars slash and then looking for the unlocked chest in the sky kinda breaks up the gameflow in my opinion... at least the chest is marked on the map when you go to the sky.
> fi is also a little weird. she talks like a computer  i hope she gains a little more personality during the course of the game.


Yeah I don't know why they didn't just make those chests hidden like in other games. Well, they should at least be easier to keep track of than Gold Skulltulas... :S

Heheh, I like Fi. I think the idea of a computer-like assistant is so funny considering the setting the game is in. And she's a lot more helpful than the other fairies. She even analyzes the NPCs... :S


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Yeah I don't know why they didn't just make those chests hidden like in other games. Well, they should at least be easier to keep track of than Gold Skulltulas... :S
> 
> Heheh, I like Fi. I think the idea of a computer-like assistant is so funny considering the setting the game is in. And she's a lot more helpful than the other fairies. She even analyzes the NPCs... :S



true, but its more annoying at the same time  with the gold skulltulas you found them, killed them and collected the remains. done. but in skyward sword you have to find the cube, figure out a way to reach it, go to the sky and there you have to go to the chest. the whole thing takes a LOT more time than the skulltulas. but at least you get an item every time and not just every 20 tokens or so... and so far i got a new pouch and a heartpiece, so at least they really are usefull and not just junk like 50 rupees or so XD


----------



## Xenke (Nov 21, 2011)

I have to wait to get this...

I have to beat the other two games I bought first. ;~;

But I will definitely be getting this eventually, and then good times will be had.

/least informative post


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I have to wait to get this...
> 
> I have to beat the other two games I bought first. ;~;
> 
> ...


GANONDORF KILLS DUMBLEDORE


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2011)

Pipin, come on, have a sidequest already~~~ I want to make you happyyyyyy~~~~


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Ew, isn't it coming out for anything other than Wii?  Twilight Princess was way more playable on PS2 than Wii.  I can't stand the Wiimote.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 21, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Ew, isn't it coming out for anything other than Wii?  Twilight Princess was way more playable on *PS2* than Wii.  I can't stand the Wiimote.


LOLWUT?


Ohhhhh my Goddddddddddd
why am I poooooor ;^;

UGH DAMMIT


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 22, 2011)

So at first I didn't give a shit this game was coming out. Then after reading all of the accolades from critics I'm now reconsidering. I am a tool.

Also, HOURS OF GAMEPLAY.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 22, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Ew, isn't it coming out for anything other than Wii?  Twilight Princess was way more playable on PS2 than Wii.  I can't stand the Wiimote.



Wait, what?  You mean the Gamecube, right?  That's the version I have.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Ew, isn't it coming out for anything other than Wii?  Twilight Princess was way more playable on PS2 than Wii.  I can't stand the Wiimote.



a nintendo game on a sony console? you must be smoking some pretty good stuff! :V

anyway, the way you said that you obviously havent tried motion+ yet. the game plays beautifully, its like the wii was only made to play this game!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh jeez I've been mispelling Pipit the whole time. I'm at the 4th dungeon... finally. No roadblocks, just a ton of stuff to do between dungeons. I think I'm halfway through, but I'm not quite sure. Hopefully I'll be surprised. I got the combat system and flying down pretty well at this point- The controls really do work beautifully once you get the hang of it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 23, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Oh jeez I've been mispelling Pipit the whole time. I'm at the 4th dungeon... finally. No roadblocks, just a ton of stuff to do between dungeons. I think I'm halfway through, but I'm not quite sure. Hopefully I'll be surprised. I got the combat system and flying down pretty well at this point- The controls really do work beautifully once you get the hang of it.



well, the game is supposed to be about 40 hours long. but i have no idea how many dungeons there are before the game is over^^ i still have only completed one so far, im taking it slow with the game 

and yeah, after some time you really do nail every hit. its obvious that the first enemies really are just there to train you.

by the way, are you playing it while standing or are you sitting?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> well, the game is supposed to be about 40 hours long. but i have no idea how many dungeons there are before the game is over^^ i still have only completed one so far, im taking it slow with the game
> 
> and yeah, after some time you really do nail every hit. its obvious that the first enemies really are just there to train you.
> 
> by the way, are you playing it while standing or are you sitting?


Judging from the how the game is progressing, I'd say there's 7 dungeons. I think I'm already past 40 hours, and I only just finished the 5th dungeon. Although I always take longer than the estimated playtime, if I'm interested in the game. The 5th area is -very- cool, by the way. 4th dungeon was cool too, especially towards then end.

Boring parts I sit, fun parts I stand.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm nearing the end, and I haven't been disappointed yet. Every time I think something is going to get boring and repetitive, there's a twist that makes things exciting and new.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2011)

I can now spoil the ending. I think the final boss was easier than the second to last boss. I had an easier time figuring out what to do, anyway. Still, both fights were really fun.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 26, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I'm nearing the end, and I haven't been disappointed yet. Every time I think something is going to get boring and repetitive, there's a twist that makes things exciting and new.



I remember one of my key complaints about TP was that the game nearing the last two bosses felt incredibly rushed. For instance the Twilight realm was so undeveloped and simplistic that tasks in it felt more like doing an annoyingly precise chore than actually solving a puzzle. 

I also wasn't too thrilled about the game's bosses, not that they weren't epic, but there just wasn't "umph" in them to really feel like the game was giving you the illusion of a challenge.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I remember one of my key complaints about TP was that the game nearing the last two bosses felt incredibly rushed. For instance the Twilight realm was so undeveloped and simplistic that tasks in it felt more like doing an annoyingly precise chore than actually solving a puzzle.
> 
> I also wasn't too thrilled about the game's bosses, not that they weren't epic, but there just wasn't "umph" in them to really feel like the game was giving you the illusion of a challenge.


You think so? I haven't played Twilight Princess in a long time, but I don't remember feeling that the end of the game was rushed. I'll agree, the bosses were easy, although I loved their designs. Skyward Sword is kind of the opposite. Some of them look too cartoonish even for Wind Waker, but a lot of them are challenging and fun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Ew, isn't it coming out for anything other than Wii?  Twilight Princess was way more playable on PS2 than Wii.  I can't stand the Wiimote.


When did Twilight Princess became Okami?                                                                                   Rofl.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

I just got this game. I loved how dark and intense the atmosphere in Twilight Princess was, and I kinda wish Skyward Sword did a bit more of that. That's more a personal desire than a criticism though.

My 1 actual criticism so far: The first hour or two of the game was fucking boring as all hell. I liked flying on the bird, but that was what, 5 minutes? Then back to more talking scenes. There was just a lot of boring talking (none of it felt important at all) and very little action. By the end of all that boring, I finally learn that I am the chosen hero (DUH!), and where ever Zelda is, she's probably alive and well (successfully minimizing the only cliffhanger). The game has a lot of neat ideas, but at this point, the only thing leading me to play more is that it's a "Legend of Zelda" game. Presumably it is going to pick up and start getting awesome. Remember Starfox Adventures? Picking up shit with weird names, for reasons you don't really understand? It needs to stop being like that. How Link fits into the story is still too vague and incoherent to be a draw point into the game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Game makers still milk this cow that has nothing but bones?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I loved how dark and intense the atmosphere in Twilight Princess was


Except TP's atmosphere wasn't lol "dark", What they did is they coloured everything brown and call it a day.

Also, It's pretty hard to make a game "dark" when the game's theme is sky/birds/.etc.

So it would make sense to make the game "peaceful" not "dark" 


Heimdal said:


> My 1 actual criticism so far: The first hour or two of the game was fucking boring as all hell. I liked flying on the bird, but that was what, 5 minutes? Then back to more talking scenes. There was just a lot of boring talking (none of it felt important at all) and very little action. By the end of all that boring, I finally learn that I am the chosen hero (DUH!), and where ever Zelda is, she's probably alive and well (successfully minimizing the only cliffhanger). The game has a lot of neat ideas, but at this point, the only thing leading me to play more is that it's a "Legend of Zelda" game. Presumably it is going to pick up and start getting awesome. Remember Starfox Adventures? Picking up shit with weird names, for reasons you don't really understand? It needs to stop being like that. How Link fits into the story is still too vague and incoherent to be a draw point into the game.


Uh, this is pretty normal for Zelda. 

I mean even OoT had a slow start.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Game makers still milk this cow that has nothing but bones?


Go back to call of doodie, you mook.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 28, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Except TP's atmosphere wasn't lol "dark", What they did is they coloured everything brown and call it a day.
> 
> Also, It's pretty hard to make a game "dark" when the game's theme is sky/birds/.etc.
> 
> So it would make sense to make the game "peaceful" not "dark"



You mean the whole "captured, turned into a wolf, forced to have some weird chick ride along with you as you bring light back to a world covered in shadow" wasn't dark? What the hell does "dark" mean if it doesn't apply to that? Meeting Zelda in that castle near the start, even that was pretty ominous feeling. You were immediately put in a world that desperately needed help; it's not grimdark, but it's definitely a dark start.

In Skyward Sword, I spent the first 4 hours lollygagging around, eventually exploring a forest down below. I still have no inclination that the world needs me to save it, or that there's anything wrong with it at all. Some dreams of some crazy monster, but the game's done nothing to tie it into anything I'm doing coherently. Frankly, the prologue was pretty ominous and excellent. It felt like a setup for a dark scenario, safe up above cloud cover while the evil and blight lurk below it. But when I finally got down there, I was just wandering around a nice forest killing silly monsters that by no means give the area any sense of danger. I don't feel like I'm epicly adventuring, I feel like the Goddess "forgot" to remove the cloud cover, and I'm just collecting stuff to do I don't know what yet.



> Uh, this is pretty normal for Zelda.
> 
> I mean even OoT had a slow start.



Perhaps, but that is by no means a justification for it. I forced myself to play 4 hours so far, and I'll probably force myself to play the whole game. I'm just hoping the intensity of the story.. well.. begins soon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> You mean the whole "captured, turned into a wolf, forced to have some weird chick ride along with you as you bring light back to a world covered in shadow" wasn't dark? What the hell does "dark" mean if it doesn't apply to that?


Uh, Majora's Mask, AlttP's dark world, All the temples in OoT?

Later on this game gets a little sad...


Heimdal said:


> In Skyward Sword, I spent the first 4 hours lollygagging around, eventually exploring a forest down below. I still have no inclination that the world needs me to save it, or that there's anything wrong with it at all. Some dreams of some crazy monster, but the game's done nothing to tie it into anything I'm doing coherently. Frankly, the prologue was pretty ominous and excellent. It felt like a setup for a dark scenario, safe up above cloud cover while the evil and blight lurk below it. But when I finally got down there, I was just wandering around a nice forest killing silly monsters that by no means give the area any sense of danger. I don't feel like I'm epicly adventuring, I feel like the Goddess "forgot" to remove the cloud cover, and I'm just collecting stuff to do I don't know what yet.


Well in Hero mode you can skip all the Bullshit cutscenes.

And honestly you care about the plot in a Zelda game?

Really?


Heimdal said:


> Perhaps, but that is by no means a justification for it. I forced myself to play 4 hours so far, and I'll probably force myself to play the whole game. I'm just hoping the intensity of the story.. well.. begins soon.


How could you even they that?

You haven't gotten past the first dungeon.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Game makers still milk this cow that has nothing but bones?


Suddenly I like you a lot less. I mean, this is not only one of the best Zelda games there is, it's one of the best games I've played. Zelda is one of the strongest series out there! To say something like that is not just an insult to Zelda, but an insult to every other series in existance.


----------



## sunandshadow (Nov 28, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> Wait, what?  You mean the Gamecube, right?  That's the version I have.


*checks game box*  Yep that one has a gamecube logo and a minidisc in it.  Eh heh...  ^_^;   But the point is the same - I want to play the game but I hate the Wiimote.  Has anyone tried playing it with a gamepad plugged into their Wii?  Does it play well that way or not work properly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> But the point is the same - I want to play the game but I hate the Wiimote.  Has anyone tried playing it with a gamepad plugged into their Wii?  Does it play well that way or not work properly.


Wiimote + only


----------



## Zydala (Nov 28, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> *checks game box*  Yep that one has a gamecube logo and a minidisc in it.  Eh heh...  ^_^;   But the point is the same - I want to play the game but I hate the Wiimote.  Has anyone tried playing it with a gamepad plugged into their Wii?  Does it play well that way or not work properly.



Dude the whole game relies on the wiimote plus. All the puzzles are about slashing enemies at certain angles and using the remote to turn things around and aim and glide items around and swing bug nets. There's nearly nothing that can be correctly mapped to a handheld controller. You're SOL on that end.


Anyway I've been playing the game recently and I'm loving it SO MUCH. It's probably the best in the series since OoT made the standard. I'll say this: the gameplay is so much better with the remote. It's smooth and seamless a great majority of the time and makes killing enemies sooo much more satisfying than just "use dungeon item -> hit enemy three times, repeat". I think pretty much except for a few mishaps (which were easily rectified in-game, thanks nintendo!), I haven't had any control issues that weren't just my own incapability to catch a goddamn dung beetle. (Damn those motherlovas! argh).

I think the way they personify the main characters is really interesting. I mean at first they're just projecting Link's character ("but daddy Link is so lazy and just loves to sleep!") but then they start really letting you see his reactions to things... like going into the dungeon for the first time, or (spoiler) getting to the end of the second dungeon and seeing Zelda and both of them looking so happy... and basically being told by Impa that you're shit at your expected role. Even though it was scripted, when that happened I immediately wished I hadn't futzed around so much trying to find treasure in the middle of the dungeon... like that would have changed something. There's something really nice about how... accessible? (haha) Zelda is too; she's much easier to relate to because you interacted so much with her from the beginning. 

The opening was pretty long and kinda rough but I was having way too much fun to notice I think. There's kinks and I have some things about it that I'd nitpick but for the most part I think it's probably one of the most well-rounded games that's come out of Nintendo ever. Boy when Miyamoto said he was aiming for the team to make one of the best Zelda games ever, he really meant it. The care for the game is really there.

OKAY SHUTTING UP NOW AND GOING BACK TO ZELDA :]


----------



## Xenke (Dec 2, 2011)

Ughhhhh, Luigi's Mansion, Zelda Editionnnnnnn


I WANT MY BIG LEAF FAN BACK DAMMIT.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Ughhhhh, Luigi's Mansion, Zelda Editionnnnnnn
> 
> 
> I WANT MY BIG LEAF FAN BACK DAMMIT.


Luigi sucks, Link blows


----------



## Xenke (Dec 10, 2011)

Dodoh is my favorite person


----------



## Zydala (Dec 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Dodoh is my favorite person



Team Groose! >:V

Just finished the game yesterday. aaaahhh my heart I wish it hadn't ended. It was really good. The last battle was difficult enough for me, seeing as the whole game I had been struggling with shield bashing and getting the angle/timing of my sword hits right... felt like the boss was a comprehensive exam on my whole wii experience haha. Oh well ON TO HERO MODE >:]


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 12, 2011)

im about halfway through now i suppose (shut your face, i know that im slow!) and while the game is REALLY awesome there are two things that really bother me (kinda spoiler alert from here on):
-the EFFING fetchquests (â•¬à² ç›Šà² ) what the actual fuck! you get to a new area, you need an important item... gotta do a fetchquest first. dont even get me started on those in the silent realm... FUCK!
-how gimmicky the game really is. i mean sure, stuff like swinging the sword or the whip work really well. but what is up with the harp? in previous zelda games playing the melodies always felt good. you punched in the notes and you were done. in skyward sword you are just stringing the damn thing back and forth for what feels like 7 centuries... this really puzzles me because the zelda team and nintendo in general always want to avoid tedious things like this but playing the harp feels rushed and more like a last second idea that had to be implemented.
its funny to see fi "sing" during those scenes though... it always just looks like she is screaming her lungs out! XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9ADFcIJE7U
but even during those cutscenes link is just strumming back and forth, he looks like a thirdgrader who just got hold of a musical instrument for the first time ever XD


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> -the EFFING fetchquests (â•¬à² ç›Šà² ) what the actual fuck! you get to a new area, you need an important item... gotta do a fetchquest first. dont even get me started on those in the silent realm... FUCK!


I see you're new to Legend of Fetchquest. 


CaptainCool said:


> -how gimmicky the game really is. i mean sure, stuff like swinging the sword or the whip work really well. but what is up with the harp? in previous zelda games playing the melodies always felt good. you punched in the notes and you were done. in skyward sword you are just stringing the damn thing back and forth for what feels like 7 centuries... this really puzzles me because the zelda team and nintendo in general always want to avoid tedious things like this but playing the harp feels rushed and more like a last second idea that had to be implemented.


I've seen other people complain about the harp... Honestly, I thought it was cool. Did you know that when you strum it, it goes along with the music? And you can run around and play it at the same time?! It's really fun to run around enemies while playing the harp. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I see you're new to Legend of Fetchquest.
> I've seen other people complain about the harp... Honestly, I thought it was cool. Did you know that when you strum it, it goes along with the music? And you can run around and play it at the same time?! It's really fun to run around enemies while playing the harp. XD



im not at all new to the series^^ its just my opinion that when you come to a new area and the first thing you ask yourself is "oh man, i wonder what stupid shit they have me collect THIS time >__>" that there is something going horribly wrong.
it was bad to get all those stinking bugs in twilight princess every time you entered a new area. but in skyward sword the shit hit the fan in my opinion. when i had to do the first trial yesterday and they told me what i had to do i almost wanted to stop playing for the day...
its almost 2012, they can do SO much with the hardware and the best they came up with was having me run around collecting random crap for no apparent reason at all?

and while the harp is a pretty cool idea in itself, i simply dont like the way it was implemented. its cool that you can run around with it and uncover some secrets with it but why does it take so long to actually play a song? it completely stops the gameflow and isnt immersive at all!
and while it does follow the music you are still limited to strum around like a retard. you cant pluck it, you cant play an actual melody by yourself. it would have been MUCH better if they would actually let us play the songs. and with motion plus this should be totally possible! which is exactly why i think this part of the game feels so very rushed and unpolished.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> im not at all new to the series^^ its just my opinion that when you come to a new area and the first thing you ask yourself is "oh man, i wonder what stupid shit they have me collect THIS time >__>" that there is something going horribly wrong.
> it was bad to get all those stinking bugs in twilight princess every time you entered a new area. but in skyward sword the shit hit the fan in my opinion. when i had to do the first trial yesterday and they told me what i had to do i almost wanted to stop playing for the day...
> its almost 2012, they can do SO much with the hardware and the best they came up with was having me run around collecting random crap for no apparent reason at all?


The trials FREAKED ME OUT. It would've been nice if they added different gimmicks to every trial to make it feel fresh, but they went by easily and quickly enough for it not to be too much of a pain.


CaptainCool said:


> and while the harp is a pretty cool idea in itself, i simply dont like the way it was implemented. its cool that you can run around with it and uncover some secrets with it but why does it take so long to actually play a song? it completely stops the gameflow and isnt immersive at all!
> and while it does follow the music you are still limited to strum around like a retard. you cant pluck it, you cant play an actual melody by yourself. it would have been MUCH better if they would actually let us play the songs. and with motion plus this should be totally possible! which is exactly why i think this part of the game feels so very rushed and unpolished.


I didn't mind it. But don't say it makes the game feel rushed- They likely did it so people would have an easier time with it. I remember lots of people getting frustrated with Spirit Track's pan flute. And... it doesn't take long to play a song. If it takes long, then you're not doing something right.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 12, 2011)

SirRob said:


> The trials FREAKED ME OUT. It would've been nice if they added different gimmicks to every trial to make it feel fresh, but they went by easily and quickly enough for it not to be too much of a pain.
> I didn't mind it. But don't say it makes the game feel rushed- They likely did it so people would have an easier time with it. I remember lots of people getting frustrated with Spirit Track's pan flute. And... it doesn't take long to play a song. If it takes long, then you're not doing something right.



i simply think that zelda and stealthy gameplay dont mix well^^ remember that part in wind waker when you had to get by some monsters in a barrel? oh what fun i had with that >__>
one thing they did right with the trials though is that they have a LOT of suspense! the general design is very well done, like when the colors change when you are detected and you have to run for your life! even though running doesnt really work too well because link is apparently so out of shape that he can only sprint for like 5 seconds XD what a hero! :V different kinds of trials would have been nice though. for example, we have all of those monsters in the silent realm. how about killing them all without dying while you dont get any drops to heal yourself? that would be kinda like hero mode though but still, it would at least be different! 
the trials are all themed by farore, nayru and din, they could have done something with those themes. the one in the desert is supposed to be nayrus trial of wisdom but in the end its the same as farores trial of courage for example...


you are probably right about why the harp is so easy to play though. but the zelda team is usually so very creative, i thought they would have come up with a great instrument to funny use the motion plus hardware!
playing the songs doesnt take THAT long for me, too. you just have to follow that pulsating circle. but still, you have to complete the circle which takes about 30 seconds instead of just punching in some notes which takes almost no time at all. and it doesnt even add anything to the game since you are just strumming the harp back and forth, you arent hitting any actual notes. and then you have to watch the weird cutscene about fo screaming the song in links face XD
its too long, its too boring and its not immersive at all. compared to the rest of the game (ignoring the fetchquests here...) it just feels out of place for me.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> different kinds of trials would have been nice though. for example, we have all of those monsters in the silent realm. how about killing them all without dying while you dont get any drops to heal yourself? that would be kinda like hero mode though but still, it would at least be different!
> the trials are all themed by farore, nayru and din, they could have done something with those themes. the one in the desert is supposed to be nayrus trial of wisdom but in the end its the same as farores trial of courage for example...


Yes! I remember thinking that while playing, actually. In fact, I was hoping it'd be like that because the first trial scared me so much that I didn't want to go through that again. Din could've been fighting those monsters, while Nayru could've been like, uhh, a quiz show or something.


CaptainCool said:


> and then you have to watch the weird cutscene about fi screaming the song in links face XD


XD Hahahaha

I thought the rhythm circle thing was interesting, but I'll agree that maybe they could've been more creative with it. It also doesn't help that the songs you play, frankly, _aren't that good._ Not memorable at all. But that's okay.


----------



## Zydala (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought the first song you get for the temple in Faron Woods was damn catchy myself :9

I wasn't bothered by the fetch quesssssssssokaymaybealittle. I didn't like the ones that just extended gameplay for no reason (oh no we need that very specific paper windmill to move the bigger windmill!) Also the tadtones man screw that. I thought the 'fetch quest' of having to get your stuff back was way fun though hahaha :]

Silent Realms were fun to me; I pretty much enjoyed every one of them. (I guess that makes me a Zelda apologist? )


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Yes! I remember thinking that while playing, actually. In fact, I was hoping it'd be like that because the first trial scared me so much that I didn't want to go through that again. Din could've been fighting those monsters, while Nayru could've been like, uhh, a quiz show or something.
> XD Hahahaha
> 
> I thought the rhythm circle thing was interesting, but I'll agree that maybe they could've been more creative with it. It also doesn't help that the songs you play, frankly, _aren't that good._ Not memorable at all. But that's okay.



naa, a quiz would have been boring. i would have liked to see something like a course to test your skills with the equipment. that doesnt have anything to do with wisdom, too but its better than a fetchquest ;D
the trials happen within links mind. they could have done ANYTHING with that!
the rythm circle is ok, it just takes too long in my opinion and doesnt require any skill at all. and yes, the songs SUCK. all of them. the fact that they dont actually sing but that its only a weird gibberish doesnt help one bit... either give us a voiceover or dont but mixing that weird gibberish with those bland songs makes it very painful for me... this also makes lip syncing it impossible and the result is fi's screaming face whle she "sings"...



Zydala said:


> I thought the first song you get for the temple in Faron Woods was damn catchy myself :9
> 
> I wasn't bothered by the fetch quesssssssssokaymaybealittle. I didn't like the ones that just extended gameplay for no reason (oh no we need that very specific paper windmill to move the bigger windmill!) Also the tadtones man screw that. I thought the 'fetch quest' of having to get your stuff back was way fun though hahaha :]
> 
> Silent Realms were fun to me; I pretty much enjoyed every one of them. (I guess that makes me a Zelda apologist? )



maybe thats just your kind of gameplay^^ do you like stealth games? i dont! like, at all.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2011)

Zydala said:


> (oh no we need that very specific paper windmill to move the bigger windmill!)


I remembered seeing it on my first trip to Eldin... It's a small propeller, did you seriously need help picking that up? I mean Link could carry a huge Ball and Chain in Twilight Princess!


Zydala said:


> Also the tadtones man screw that. I thought the 'fetch quest' of having to get your stuff back was way fun though hahaha :]


Tadones are probably the fetchquestiest fetchquest in any Zelda game... Although I honestly loved swimming around in that area. I just wish there weren't monsters, it hampered the tranquility of that segment. The stealth mission was really fun too, because it was unexpected. Seeing the bokoblin faces instead of your items was really funny, too. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I remembered seeing it on my first trip to Eldin... It's a small propeller, did you seriously need help picking that up? I mean Link could carry a huge Ball and Chain in Twilight Princess!



yes, i remember seeing it as well. it was really weird that link can store everything in his invisible pockets behind his back but he has not enough room for a flimsy little propeller? that was weird... but getting the robot to work again was easy, so it wasnt really a big deal.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2011)

And that color wheel thing... Instead of carrying it, Link could've just worn it. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> And that color wheel thing... Instead of carrying it, Link could've just worn it. :V



i still need to find that thing now that i have to robot. i dont really want to help that guy though, i like him better when he is sad! XD


----------



## SirRob (Dec 13, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i still need to find that thing now that i have to robot. i dont really want to help that guy though, i like him better when he is sad! XD


Do it, it's easy money! And a heart piece!! (I think...)

You should find it easily enough with dowsing. Dowsing makes the game easy mode.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Do it, it's easy money! And a heart piece!! (I think...)
> 
> You should find it easily enough with dowsing. Dowsing makes the game easy mode.



sure, i will do it. but i wont enjoy it XD i could use another heart piece though, i just need one more for a full heart container  and it probably will give me a heat piece, stuff like that always gives you heart pieces in the zelda series.

dowsing is pretty retarded though in my opinion. its always cool to have something that actually guides you (like raising your sword in shadow of the colossus) but in this case its just weird because you can detect friggin everything with it  its way too convenient and its used way too often.


----------



## Zydala (Dec 13, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> dowsing is pretty retarded though in my opinion. its always cool to have something that actually guides you (like raising your sword in shadow of the colossus) but in this case its just weird because you can detect friggin everything with it  its way too convenient and its used way too often.



It's nice for some things, like finding the last of the goddess cubes and the gratitude crystals, but I really really don't need to use it to find where the next dungeon is. No really, you did a good enough job designing the area Nintendo, it's okay, you can let go of my hand now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 13, 2011)

Zydala said:


> It's nice for some things, like finding the last of the goddess cubes and the gratitude crystals



it lets you do that later on? i dont know how to feel about that... on the one hand its awesome that i dont have to look for them by myself, but on the other hand it totally takes away the exploring aspect of the game  thats my main issue with that ability. as you said, they are totally holding your hand through the entire game.
"master, your hearts have decreased quite dramatically." yeah, no shit, fi! as if the flashing hearts in the top left corner and the annoying beeping sound arent enough to remind me


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone else think,"Brooklyn Rage!" when they encounter mogmas?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought furry porn.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I thought furry porn.



oh god no... or yes? im a little confused now :T
but i do like thos guys! they are cute and pretty badass^^


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it just me or do all the bosses have a higher 'action' quotient here than previously?  Sure, some of the bosses still have gimmicks related to whatever item you just picked up, but it seems they can also take a _lot_ more punishment before going down (remember Ocarina of Time where King Dodongo dies after three sword strikes?).  And the battle music for many is rather epic.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2011)

The boss themes are fantastic. 

I wouldn't say they take a lot of punishment. It's usually 4 rounds or so, and they can all be taken down in less than 5 minutes. Pretty standard Zelda bosses, honestly. With the exception of the epic sword duels.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 17, 2011)

The duel against Gahiram (sp?) in the forest temple was pretty epic, considering it's your first actual boss in the game.  The way he just plays defense and dares you to hit him for the first half of battle is fairly epic in its own way (and if he succeeds in wresting your sword from you, he taunts you for "telegraphing" your attacks too obviously).


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 18, 2011)

When I had to revisit Skyview Temple, I was thinking "This better not be considered a level" like some Phantom Hourglass bullshit. But I was relieved when I entered the Ancient Cistern.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I have the hots for Pipit.



Pipit's a douche, especially after cleaning his mom's house.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 20, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Pipit's a douche, especially after cleaning his mom's house.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2011)

SirRob said:


>


I'm talking about how he pretends to be righteous.
And fuck his mom, too. I slept at her house after cleaning it only to wake up with the interior completely covered again. 
What the fucking hell?!

And I was proud to use that love letter as toilet paper!


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 20, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> But I was relieved when I entered the Ancient Cistern.


That place was really pretty.  Except for the dungeon basement level which was ... a bit creepy.  Seriously, climbing out of it on a rope while having to (literally) shake off the undead Bokoblins crawling up after you ....


----------



## SirRob (Dec 21, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm talking about how he pretends to be righteous.


Pretends? Pretends?! He's the real deal, man!


Stratadrake said:


> That place was really pretty.  Except for the dungeon basement level which was ... a bit creepy.  Seriously, climbing out of it on a rope while having to (literally) shake off the undead Bokoblins crawling up after you ....


Ancient Cistern was creepy, but it ain't no Silent Realm.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 21, 2011)

I failed only one Silent Realm -- the desert one.  Volcano one was difficult but passed it in flying colors.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 21, 2011)

Nintendo released the timeline today.

OoT creates 3 separate timelines, not 2.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 22, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I failed only one Silent Realm -- the desert one.  Volcano one was difficult but passed it in flying colors.



for some reason i thought the vulcano one was the easiest  the one in the desert SUCKED though...



SirRob said:


> Nintendo released the timeline today.
> 
> OoT creates 3 separate timelines, not 2.



its funny. didnt they say like a week ago or so that this is a super secret document that they use so that they can place new games into the timeline in a proper way and that only like 5 people or so have ever seen? and now they just release it in a fancy artbook...

also, yahtzee did a ZP on skyward sword: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/5148-The-Legend-of-Zelda-Skyward-Sword
he pointed out the flaws very well in my opinion. but i still think its a good game! not the best zelda and not awesome but definitely a good game.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> its funny. didnt they say like a week ago or so that this is a super secret document that they use so that they can place new games into the timeline in a proper way and that only like 5 people or so have ever seen? and now they just release it in a fancy artbook...


No, they said that years ago. And it was going to be released eventually, so what better time than to do it during the 25th anniversary?


----------

